#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  five-point prostration.

## Margarita

Five-point prostration. Насколько я понимаю, это вид буддийского поклона. Как можно перевести это на русский язык? :Confused:

----------


## Сигизмунд

"поклон пятью частями тела (paсc'ańga-vandana)" - такой термин встречается в книге "Бхиккху Кхантипалло. Буддийская практика для мирян"

----------

